# Feeling a bit low after day 8 scan



## Dorris

Hi everyone,

I have been for my day 8 scan today and Im thinking its wasnt great. I have two follicles on the right measuring 22 and 19 and another two measuring 14 and 10. On the left I have three - one is 14 the other 13 and the other 12. The nurse wanted to go for egg collection wednesday in her words - 'with short protocol you tend to get what you get' but the doc said to leave me for another couple of days and do egg collection on Friday. SO thats what happening. 

Should I worry about the other two large ones? Can follies be too big? She said as long as I take the cetrocide Ill be ok. 

Would love to hear from anyone else with their experiences at this stage.

George


----------



## babycakes99

Hi

Based on my experience, I think 5 follies is very good!    

I can't remember all the details now, but I only ever had around 5 follies both times. I will say this, but don't panic....I ovulated early the first time & only got 1 egg at EC    BUT this wasn't anything to do with any larger follies - early ovulation is rare! 

The 2nd time I did have one follie much larger than the others. I took my cetrocide early but that was only due to the early ovulation the 1st time. As the clinic said, the cetrocide should do the trick for you! 

As it happened I only had 1 egg good enough the 2nd time too...this time we went ahead (we abandoned the 1st time) with ET of our "abonormally fertilised egg" and the result is a lovely healthy DD upstairs in her cot!   

If there is anything else you want to ask then feel free to PM me. 

Best of luck for the EC!


----------



## Dorris

Thanks so much for that message Babycakes, thats made me feel sooooo much more positive. What a lovely happy ending. Belated congratualtions from me

I guess each egg has an equal chance of becoming a baby so Im just going to pray for a couple of eggs that fertilise and want to stick around  I dont feel so worried about the large follies now, Im taking my cetrocide and if any of the others catch up thats a bonus. 

Do you know how big a folly has to be to be viable? likely to have egg? is it 16? I know Ive read it somewhere. 

Thanks again

George


----------



## babycakes99

I think I got a bit confused earlier with the drug names! I was confusing the cetrocide with the trigger shot (I think!) when I was talking about taking it early...but now I am with it    , the message is the same, the centrocide you take does do the trick...I was just v unlucky the 1st time! 

Sorry, not sure how big follie has to be. In my case 2nd time round, I did have 5 eggs out of the 5 follies but only 1 was mature enough for ICSI (again due to my bad luck as opposed to the size of the follies!).Sorry I can't remember the sizes & be of more help    but yours are on the right track! Waiting a few days for EC sounds sensible, give the smaller ones more time to get nice & big!

After all our bad luck the ending was happy, yes!    Let's hope the same ending is in store for you!


----------



## Dorris

Thanks so much Babycakes. Yes the cetrocide is the one that stops the ovulation, so I should be ok there. Ive had acupuncture today so with that and a lot of positive thinking Im   for a couple more. 

This site is great, everyone I have spoken to on here is so lovely and helpful. Thanks again, Ill keep you updated on how I get on. x


----------



## Mazza1971

Hi Dorris,

5 follies is a great number with an AMH of 6-7! Good luck for Friday!!

Mary xx


----------



## Dorris

Thanks Mary, thats very reassuring. I suppose I was a bit naive to expect there to be lots of follicles considering my AMH. Final scan tomorrow so lets hope there are 5 good sized follies.  

Thank you


----------



## Mazza1971

Hi Dorris,

How did you get on?

Mary xx


----------



## SR3

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining this.  I'm also feeling a little negative today... just had my Day 9 scan and have 3 follies on right ovary.. all 3 measuring 12. (no left ovary so already know I won't get a very good number).

Although consultant said not to be concerned.. its hard not to worry.


----------



## Mazza1971

Hi SR3 - Many people on this site have gone to EC with only 1 follie and ended up with a BFP! The maximum I have ever got is 4 (and one of those were immature) but I have always got nearly 100% fertilisation and have always had 2 transferred. Give yourself a chance and a bit of     . Keep us posted on how you do...

Mary xx


----------



## Dorris

Hi SR3,

I know its so hard to be positive but you will be amazed what difference a couple of days makes - also if theyre all the same size they can keep you stimming until they are the size they want. They only need to be 16 I think and they could do that in 2 days.

I know its a total roller coaster - but when I went back two days later they had grown a lot and I got 4 eggs, 2 embies. 

Good luck my love - let us know how you get on. 

 

George


----------



## Mazza1971

Well done Dorris - Are you now PUPO - (pregnant untill proved otherwise)


----------



## Dorris

Hi Mary,

Ha, that has made me laugh - love that expression - yes I am. Two embies - both good quality 7 cell on board. Have been having mild period type pain since the ET (two days ago) trying not to worry, there is no point is there - what will be will be. 

Thanks Mary, need to give myself some  

George


----------



## Kirsty75

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining in here too....I am about to have 6th scan tomorrow, and after increasing stimss dossage and adding a further drug, my follicles were still not responding as well as we hoped by yesterday. Like you Dorris, I have one large follicle on the right, and 2 smaller ones (meduim size) not sure the actual sizes as I am in and out of there rather quickly! Anyway, there also appears to be one medium size on left, and 2 very small ones. After meeting with the doc yesterday, and deciding not to abandon, we are hoping for the ec to go ahead this monday. 

It is hard to stay positive when there seem to be so many setbacks/hurdles! 

Anyway, I have only just joined FF and reading everyones stories gives me a lot of hope and positivity. 

Thanks you to you all for sharing your stories and happy endings, and good luck to all of you who are in the middle of it all. 
K


----------



## Dorris

Hi Kirsty,

That sounds like a decent response - I know everyone says it but it does only take one!!

Good luck for the egg collection - two of three nice eggs would be great!  

Keep me updated.

George x


----------



## Kirsty75

Hi Dorris, Thank you so much for your encouragement. They ended up getting 3 eggs, all three fertilized, 2 embies put back on Friday 3rd. Have another 4 days to wait!! 

I hope you have had good news yourself!    

Kirsty x


----------

